# holden beach



## strypes (Dec 6, 2005)

can anyone give me some info on holden beach.places to fish, get bait, etc.... my wife just informed me that we are leaving this saturday and heading down there. i have never been there. we usually go to obx or carolina/kure beach area.
thanks


----------



## tonyisangling (Apr 10, 2008)

East end,, for the fishing a little walk to the end,
Try CPT Petes under the bridge on Island side.
Or Rod and Reel shop before bridge on the right.
I have been twice and found that was the best place to fish. Good luck.. Have a great 4th


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

Sort of a follow-up question to this one.

Is the pier at Holden worth the effort? I'll be headed over that way Aug 23-30. Just looking at it on the satellite shot on mapquest, the pier doesn't look like it's really in the best place to fish.

Is the inlet on the north end productive, and do you think you could hit the channel with an 8' rod, or is it too far? Kind of hard to get a good grasp of the scale on the map.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

The last time I was there the inlet wasn't all that wide... maybe a couple of hundred yards. The current SCREAMS through there when the tide is changing


----------



## daddyd (Jun 15, 2007)

The east end is a good place to fish, but like stated before, you almost have to fish it at a slack tide. If the tide is moveing your going to need some heavy weight to hold bottom. But you can park there and walk clear around the end of the island and get back to the IC waterway. The pier is a little short, about 700 feet, but stays open all night. We were picking up some sharks there in July. The waters a little warm this time of year. A guy put a 5 foot shark on the planks though. I hooked something LARGE. Almost spooled me, got everythine realed back in, but then it shot under the pier and cut me off. The big one got away, but I had a heck of a good time for about 15 minutes!


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for the info, guys.

I just checked the distance on Google Earth, and apparently the east inlet is about 150 across, so casting shouldn't be too much of a problem. Do you think a 4 oz pyramid would hold it while the tide is moving, or should I plan on even more than that?

daddyd, thanks for the tip on the pier staying open. I've never done any sharking, but would love to, so this might be a good trip to get it rolling. What gear were you using? Were there many people out there at night? We fished the Sebastian Inlet pier down in FL at night one time during snook season, and I swear it was more crowded after sunset than during the day.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

jamesmcdanielii said:


> Do you think a 4 oz pyramid would hold it while the tide is moving, or should I plan on even more than that?


Not a chance. Maybe a 10 oz sputnik.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

jamesmcdanielii said:


> Sweet, thanks for the info, guys.
> 
> Do you think a 4 oz pyramid would hold it while the tide is moving, or should I plan on even more than that?


If you fish 1 hour either side of high/low 4 may do it. otherwise more, lots more

Wear long pants and sleeves if the wind isn't blowing. The black flies, horse flies or whatever they are will drain you dry. I got about 50 bites in 10 minutes.


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

Too Busy said:


> Wear long pants and sleeves if the wind isn't blowing. The black flies, horse flies or whatever they are will drain you dry. I got about 50 bites in 10 minutes.


Yeah, I was down fishing a little backwater on Jekyll Island, GA a few months back and ran into some "sand gnats," they call 'em down there. Probably the same thing. Nasty critters, and the OFF didn't help a bit. 

What about the west end inlet? Is it about the same situation on that side?

Oh, and if anyone knows, what are the bottoms like in that area? If I DO cast something with a big weight on it, am I going to get it back, or just hang it up on the rocks and have to swim for it?

I know I have a ton of questions.... I like to be prepared. Really appreciate all the answers.


----------



## daddyd (Jun 15, 2007)

I had a 9 foot serf rod that I was using off the pier. 40 Lb. test, light wire double hook bottom rig. Using chunks of whiting for bait. In the summer there are usually a few people out on the pier till around 11. Then people start thining out pretty quick. We were there after midnight and there were onlt four of us on the whole pier. As for the inlet, I've tried it with 6 oz. and still can't hold the bottom if the tide is moving. The other end of the island, Shilloe inlet, is private with a gaurd house. You can walk it from public access, but it quite a hike!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

jamesmcdanielii said:


> ran into some "sand gnats," they call 'em down there. Probably the same thing. Nasty critters, and the OFF didn't help a bit.
> 
> If I DO cast something with a big weight on it, am I going to get it back, or just hang it up on the rocks and have to swim for it?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

live living ousing floats are usually good bets for narrow inlets with strong current


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

@ Too Busy - Nah, I was just joking about swimming for the tackle. It's not cheap, but it's not that expensive either!

@ daddyd - Thanks for the scoop on the shark rigs and the pier. I'm definitely going to try to get at least a night or two out there.

I'll have to start checking out my rigs. I know I've got a few wire ones, but most of what I have is heavy mono pompano rigs and junk. Good thing there's a Bass Pro Shop within a mile of my office.

Oh, do any of you guys use the DOA artificial shrimp up that way for trout? I had one awesome evening down at Jekyll Island with them, and pulled in four or five keeper trout.


----------



## daddyd (Jun 15, 2007)

Most of the time the inlet is pretty clear of debris. I've got some DOA shrimp, but honestly haven't used them much. I concentrate on live or cut bait most of the time. Good luck and let me know how the fishing was!


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

That's a definite will-do, man. Hopefully I'll have some sort of computer access up there, but I'm not sure. If I do, I'll be sure to keep you guys :spam:ed with posts.... Oh, I mean updated!


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Used too Live/ fish/clam/ crab the Whole area around said Inlet.
Inlet is only good fishing in the Fall, Spots/trout/Flounder. Be prepared to HIKE from the end of the road.

BEST bet, is High tide just at the end of the road, use DOA shrimp. Or cut bait, (Pin-fish), Large drum like to hang out there. You can find FRESH Shrimp over at Varnum Town @ the boat docks.
edited to add...
Also try right under Holdens Beach Bridge on the beach side.
Black drum, Sheepies, Flounder, Spots, trout, etc can be had there somtimes..
AND, I don't know if you can still fish this place, take Sabbith Home road till you get to the intersection of Stone Chimmey, go right, that will take you to the end of the road DIRECTLY across from the Inlet on the ICW side, theres a Sea Wall there, and it's pretty good for fishing, hint, lots of Flounder/trout etc. hang out there... 
Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, thanks LEADDRAFT. I'll definitely be giving those spots a visit. 
18 days to departure.... Hope I can keep myself contained that long.

Edit to add a question:

Are there any spots around there that would be easy to cast net for shrimp without a boat, or would we be wasting our time to try it?


----------



## daddyd (Jun 15, 2007)

I've tossed the net in the waterway many times and pick up enough shrimp to get a little fishig done. I don't get a ton, but a few just blind casting.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Well, One place I could direct you too, now, has been devloped, and you can no longer get back into it. Pretty cool place on the Shallotte River..

Though thinking here, remember that "seawall" , I mentioned? If you go there at LOW Tide, look up the ICW to your Left, about 100 yards you'll see what looks like a creek/pond/lake, thats, the start of Gallow way Flats. I know theres a sign that says, "stay off rocks/wall" though; I been all over it, No problems really, at LOW Tide, theres enough room for you to get down/walk down there to the aforementioned area. Just be courtious/respectful of the Property owners, though they never have said anything to Me,(nor anyone else I known of), as Long as I stayed below the high tide Line. I suggest that you try there. AND it's a rather Large and deep hole,(almost Lake size deep enough to put a Shrimp boat in it), I used too have a few crab pots in the area, always a keeper flounder or (few) that I would catch in the pots there. Clamming with a Pitchfork/bullrake, as I was in the water,Shrimp would "always" be up, jumping into My face,, UUUGGGHHH! this time of year, it should have quite a few Shimp~whatever in the area... Lord carry a Little strach rake, pick yourself up a few clams for dinner/bait while your at it.. 
I'm trying to Embed/Link the Map.. If you notice the "lake feature" too the right,(under the Lable), thats what I'm talking about..
If your feeling adventurious, AND, it's a really good Low Tide, you can walk up into the flats itself, lots of little holes/slews, like 6'X6' holes a couple foot deep,(there quite a few), etc that you can cast net into, or take your fishing gear and walk up the the Lockwood Folly proper, where it empties into the ICW, for some pretty good fishing.





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&ll=33.923634,-78.23257&spn=0.018624,0.018024&z=15&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet! I was checking out that spot last night on Google Earth to get an idea of the seawall. I see exactly where you're talking about for the deep hole, too. We'll definitely go and throw in there a few times.

Can't possibly thank you enough.


----------

